# learn french in dubai



## lfarea (Feb 19, 2010)

hi everyone, i m Jacky, living in dubai right now, i 'd like to continue learning French, i need one french native speaker who can help me by face to face conversation, i speak chinese(mandarin), if you like i can also teach you chinese
please contact:


----------

